# I preffered Harpiscords over organ and piano because of renaissance refinement



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha!! Harpsicords my favorite instrument in the keyboard familly , except keytar, because it's very marginal and not cool, but imagine a keytar symphony lol 

When you heard for the first time :*Sweelinck, Buxtehude ,d'Anglebert, francois Couperin, Cavazzoni, Byrd, Richardson ,Farnaby, Frescobaldi*

Where you enchanted toward sweet melody ,the perfumed of renaissance a breath of fresh i where whit Buxtehude 2 cd on naxos and Sweelink my first entry than i try D'Anglebert on Brilliant classic and it where brilliant.

From there i start exploring keyboard music of renaissance as a whole and would start liking piano because of russian futurist like Nikolai Obukhov
and piano led me to jazz godz Cecil Taylor made me realize piano could be power laden bludgeoning strenght and glorious improvisation & experimental, now we all know by now Deprofundis like oddity.

I even start listening to J.S Bach thanks to earliier era renaissance harpsicord and organ, the later instrument , was aware of power of Olivier Messiaen but im still scared of is intensity bulk power = strap on tight.

Woaw wait lot of mix up subject here were talking of Harpiscords Deprofundis dont slip in other subject boy.

Ockay How about explication two , the other version that got me into keyboard music Luzzasco Luzzaschi, a pal of Gesualdo, and the mysterious Pomponio Nenna..See back than i would live and breathe only for vocal music achievement from Gregorian ,Missa de Tournai, medieval epic vox musica and French Chanson genra.

*What lead yah into Harpsicords music , where you a vocal music lover strictly said and had a long phaasis offf vox musica, until you discover Harpsicords might?
*
Outstanding release are *le clavecin français karen Flint* lovely & superbe playing skills or Brilliant release of *Telemann Harpsicords work including 38 fantasia.*

Harpsicords is truelly awesome,love it a lot , well tempered or not still super both way

:tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

If you could recommend any one Renaissance harpsichord work to a total neophyte who has never heard Renaissance keyboard music of any kind (indeed, I didn't really know there was any out there), which would it be?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

flamencosketches said:


> If you could recommend any one Renaissance harpsichord work to a total neophyte who has never heard Renaissance keyboard music of any kind (indeed, I didn't really know there was any out there), which would it be?


Le Clavecin français Karen Flint and the two Buxtehude on naxos label & before everything *Sweelinck fantasia chromatica (here something everyone would like including neophyte) trust me*


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ha!! Harpsicords my favorite instrument in the keyboard familly , except keytar, because it's very marginal and not cool, but imagine a keytar symphony lol


Will your keytar symhony have a banjo section? I've always thought the orchestra should have a banjo section.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Le Clavecin français Karen Flint and the two Buxtehude on naxos label & before everything *Sweelinck fantasia chromatica (here something everyone would like including neophyte) trust me*


Karen Flint particularly in Elizabeth Jacquet de la Guèrre.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Only dead I could prefer the harpsicord… :lol: Of course I respect everyone who likes it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> If you could recommend any one Renaissance harpsichord work to a total neophyte who has never heard Renaissance keyboard music of any kind (indeed, I didn't really know there was any out there), which would it be?


A claviciterium, an upright harpsichord, try







.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Harpsichord is my favorite keyboard instrument, too. It just has the most interesting, most appealing sound to me. I don't know how else to put it.

Admittedly, I'm virtually unaware of keyboard music from the Renaissance, even though I've always known it existed (my music history class mentioned something about at least some of the the keyboard genres of the Baroque coming from the Renaissance, IIRC). I need to check into more.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Renaissance keyboards vary quite a bit... like the lute, often claiming repertory by adaptation from vocal sources... A few recordings exist that offer different keyboards or instruments from track to track


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

philoctetes said:


> Renaissance keyboards vary quite a bit... like the lute, often claiming repertory by adaptation from vocal sources... A few recordings exist that offer different keyboards or instruments from track to track


Yap Harpsicords wonderful for those whom might care, i find it mezmerizing , super mondo workss, thanks for sharing, i saluted you


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

philoctetes said:


> Renaissance keyboards vary quite a bit... like the lute, often claiming repertory by adaptation from vocal sources... A few recordings exist that offer different keyboards or instruments from track to track


Is Trabaci a renaissance composer do you think? He sounds baroque to me, esp in Bk 2.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

English renaissance harpsichord music is very good, people like Byrd and Bull, Gibbons, Peter Philips, Giles Farnaby, Thomas Tomkins. There are even transcriptions of Dowland. I can recommend recordings if people want. 

Re French renaissance harpsichord , tomorrow Glen Wilson will release a recording of music published by Pierre Attaingnant, on Naxos. 

Re spain, there's a fabulous recording of music by Cabezon by Paola Erdas, I'm not keen on that recording by Astronio.

Italian . . . I have to think what's recommendable. Maybe Vartolo playing Trabaci Bk 1, Glen Wilson playing Andrea Gabrieli. Frescobaldi is too late, surely. 

And then there's Dutch music . . .


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I like the sound of a harpsichord but I feel it grates during long stretches. Probably something to do with the lack of dynamics. Pianos have a wide dynamic range, and organs have a wide range of sounds and dynamics.


----------

